# Mountain man topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Have been mulling around the next project for a week or so. Got an idea from watching the old western shows on mid mornings. The late 60's TV show Daniel Boone is on everyday at 9:00. It starred Fess Parker as Daniel Boone. Started roughing out this mountain man topper from sassafras. Here's the start.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Makes you want to go find a bear! :thumbsu: It is looking good Mark.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool! The coonskin hat is a great touch.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A mean lookin' mountain man Mark-looking good keep posting.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

More progress on the mountain man. Defined his eyes, (upper, lower lids, bags, & crows feet) and added frown lines. Fur on the hat is done with the Nibs burner. More definition added to beard and hair with gouges and V tools. Eye brows added & nose/ nostrils defined as well. All the hair features are highlighted with the burner.

Leaning toward staining the coonskin cap in a golden oak and the beard/hair in maple, leaving the flesh in natural wood. I have a couple other pieces of sassafras scrap laying around will try both water based gel stain and oil based to see which looks best. I am thinking oil based stains will enhance the natural grain. The uncarved section of the topper will be stained to match the shank it is attached to.

If you have never worked with sassafras I highly recommend it. The wood while carving or sanding smells like a fresh glass of root beer.

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking good. your right about working with sassafras it is also one of my favorite woods to carve. I would caution wearing a mask with power tool and sanding. While not every one has a issue with it I am one who it causes sinus issues if I do not wear a mask. It is a good Idea to always wear a mask when sanding or using power on all woods. But I am not always good about that. With the sassafras I have to.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

MJC4 said:


> More progress on the mountain man. Defined his eyes, (upper, lower lids, bags, &crows feet) and addedfrown lines. Fur on the hat is done with the Nibs burner. More definition added to beard and hair with gouges and V tools. Eye brows added & nose/ nostrils defined as well.All the hair features are highlighted with the burner.
> Leaning toward staining the coonskin cap in a golden oakand the beard/hair in maple, leaving the flesh in natural wood. I have a couple other pieces of sassafras scrap laying around will try bothwater based gel stain and oil basedto see which looks best. I am thinking oil based stainswillenhance the natural grain. The uncarved section of the topper will be stained to match the shank it is attached to.
> If you have never worked with sassafras I highly recommend it. The wood while carving or sanding smells like a fresh glass of root beer.
> Thanks for lookin'
> Mark



that's turning out great 
what finish are you going to put on it


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks very nice. I have no carving ability.


----------

